# First trip to Guntersville



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 28, 2012)

I had the camera angle was off a little but I got video of some of the fish we shot.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 28, 2012)

might not play on cell phones something about the music copyright. I will fix it tonight.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 28, 2012)

it wont play on my computer either lol


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 28, 2012)

I got it uploading right now prob be up this evening sometime.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 29, 2012)

nice vid i love me some guntersvile


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Aug 29, 2012)

maybe we can get together and go sometime and I can video on your boat.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah I got the fan wired up and all the rigging last weekend  it want be long now . We shoot a lot in the dead winter makes for better water clerity for videos


----------

